# Đây là vấn đề về da mà bất cứ cô nàng nào cũng gặp phải khi trời trở lạnh



## uyenlam (14/10/18)

Da khô thậm chí bong tróc là vấn đề mà bất cứ cô nàng nào cũng có thể gặp phải khi trời se lạnh. Vậy phải làm gì để ngăn chặn vấn đề này?

*Làm sao để giữ da căng bóng vào thời tiết se lạnh *
Bước vào mùa thu, đông thời tiết thường lạnh, hanh khô kéo dài, nguy cơ da bị khô, nứt nẻ, thậm chí nứt chảy máu, đau rát hay xảy ra. Đây là vấn đề mà bất cứ cô nàng nào cũng có thể gặp phải. Tuy nhiên, bạn hoàn toàn có thể tránh khỏi tình trạng trên nếu áp dụng một vài phương pháp đơn giản sau:

*1. Dùng sữa rửa mặt hoặc serum chứa thành phần HA*
Khi phải đối mặt với tình trạng "khô như ngói" do thiếu hụt độ ẩm, làn da của các nàng sẽ trở nên yếu ớt và nhạy cảm hơn bao giờ hết; vì vậy, sữa rửa mặt dịu nhẹ và chứa thành phần HA sẽ là lựa chọn hoàn hảo để làm sạch nhẹ nhàng lại giúp cấp ẩm cho da.




​Hyaluronic Acid (HA) là phân tử dạng gel có khả năng giữ nước rất tốt, có chức năng làm chất đệm và lấp đầy khoảng trống giữa những tế bào. HA là chiếcđệm êm ái cho những mấu nối xương khớp, giữa những dây thần kinh, dưỡng ẩm cho da, tóc và lấp đầy hốc mắt. Vì vậy, những ích lợi của HA không chỉgiúp cho da bạn đẹp hơn, căng mịn hơn mà còn rất quan trọng đối với sức khỏe xương khớp, mắt…

Ngày nay, HA được xem như một yếu tố quan trong quyết định vẻ tươi trẻ của làn da như collagen, nếu không muốn nói là quan trọng hơn cả collagen. Vì thế, những công trình nghiên cứu về HA không chỉ ứng dụng vào công nghệ sản xuất mỹ phẩm mà còn cả trong giải phẫu thẩm mỹ. HA thường được dùngnhư một dạng filler cho môi, để bờ môi thêm căng mọng.

*2. Không dùng nước nóng rửa mặt*
Bên cạnh đó, các nàng cũng cần lưu ý rằng không dùng nước nóng khi rửa mặt bởi nhiệt độ quá cao sẽ chỉ khiến làn da thêm mất nước, trở nên khô ráp lại bào mòn đi lớp màng bảo vệ tự nhiên của da. Cẩn thận hơn, các nàng có thể đưa nhiệt độ nước về khoảng 36.5 – 40.5 độ C bởi theo chuyên gia, đây là con số hoàn hảo giúp chăm sóc và cải thiện sức khỏe cho làn da của các nàng.




​*3. Tẩy da chết*
Tẩy da chết 1 lần/tuần cũng giúp ích rất nhiều trong việc loại bỏ lớp da xỉn màu, khô ráp do thiếu hụt độ ẩm và hơn hết, thao tác này cùng với bước rửa mặt và tẩy trang sẽ giúp lỗ chân lông được thông thoáng để sẵn sàng thẩm thấu dưỡng chất từ các bước chăm sóc da tiếp theo; đặc biệt là bước thoa kem dưỡng ẩm. Tuy nhiên, các nàng cần lưu ý là hãy dùng những sản phẩm tẩy da chết dịu nhẹ để tránh tác động quá mạnh lên làn da khô ráp, nhạy cảm do thiếu hụt độ ẩm.




​*4. Kem dưỡng ẩm *
Sử dụng các loại kem dưỡng ẩm, và lý tưởng hơn nếu sản phẩm mà các nàng lựa chọn có chứa thành phần như: HA, ceramides, glycerin, squalene bởi tất cả đều có khả năng siêu cấp ẩm, giúp làn da đang "khát khô" của các nàng được ngậm nước, trở nên căng mọng và tràn đầy sức sống.




​*5. Đắp mặt nạ cấp ẩm*
Bên cạnh thoa kem dưỡng ẩm thì đắp mặt nạ cũng là giải pháp tuyệt hay cho làn da khô ráp. Chỉ với 15 – 20 phút đắp mặt nạ giấy hay 1 lớp kem mỏng nhẹ từ hũ mặt nạ ngủ thôi cũng sẽ giúp làm dịu đi ít nhiều làn da mệt mỏi, căng rát của các nàng. Hơn hết, mặt nạ cũng sẽ giúp làn da được ngậm nước, cung cấp các dưỡng chất cần thiết để làn da trở nên căng bóng, mịn màng và sáng khỏe. Bởi vậy mà nếu đang gặp rắc rối với làn da thiếu độ ẩm, các nàng hãy sắm sửa cho mình thật nhiều mặt nạ giấy hoặc 1 hũ mặt ngủ để chiều chuộng làn da của mình hơn nhé!

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

